# My New Find - 90g acrylic hex



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well Rick's contest lured me to restart a 120g where the the 150g was.

Found this 90g acrylic hex on CL I cannot turn down. Measure 30 across and 36" tall. Most likely turn that into a fancy goldfish tank (or maybe discus) with some custom woodwork over the 100g sump. The stand is actually quite well build with solid oak.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

what a great looking score!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice find


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice tank! What about turning it into a SW tank...it would look awesome and u can't have too many SW tanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Maintenance on a 36" deep acrylic column is near impossible. Has to be a low light low maintenance set-up


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I think I would put Angels or Discus.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

lol gordon, where will you put this one? will the acrylic pillar be moved for it? great find by the way


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> lol gordon, where will you put this one? will the acrylic pillar be moved for it? great find by the way


The pillar has not been made yet - may never be :lol: It will go where my 150 discus used to be down at the bottom of the stair.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

wow! Thats the biggest hex i have ever seen! Looks great


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, what a pickup. Is that custom made? Love to see what you end up doing with it!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

rich16 said:


> Wow, what a pickup. Is that custom made? Love to see what you end up doing with it!


Made by SeaClear. I think you will have to wait 2 - 3 months just of complete the woodwork around it - will post progress.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. So let me guess, is this #16? 17? 18? :bigsmile:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Very nice. So let me guess, is this #16? 17? 18? :bigsmile:


You are close if you count the empty tanks. No fish yet so does not count.

This is really a wood working project more than anything else


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

that is a nice looking tank....wow


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

cant wait to see it set up


----------



## EvanSong (Apr 4, 2012)

I've got this nice looking 90G tank for gold fish. 
Gordon is a very nice guy to deal with. He is knowledgeable,easy going and helpful. Actually I bought 2 tanks from him. The other one is 150G. They both are acrylic. 

I'm happy.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

cool tank, if i were you i would make it a 'blackwater' SA biotope, and put a bunch of angels in there, they're perfect for ''tall'' tanks like that one, and that type of setup wouldn't naturally have any plants anyway except maybe some floating plants which don't need much light...


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

gklaw said:


> Maintenance on a 36" deep acrylic column is near impossible. Has to be a low light low maintenance set-up


Nice score. my brother used to have one quite similar to that. everybody liked the look of it, but he got rid of it cause he said it was to much of a pain in the but to clean. Nice tank, should look sweet when you set it up.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Oooo, I'm jealous. I forgot all about this tank. It would have looked spectacular set up as a reef tank but my wife would have probably killed me. Good score.


----------

